
What happens if you mistakenly apply for citizenship instead of leave to remain? - camtarn
https://www.freemovement.org.uk/what-happens-if-you-mistakenly-apply-for-british-citizenship-instead-of-indefinite-leave-to-remain
======
camtarn
To clarify - the original title is 'What happens if you mistakenly apply for
British citizenship instead of indefinite leave to remain?' but this had to be
shortened due to title length rules.

The answer to the question is "In this particular case, your application gets
ignored until your visa runs out, at which point you get arrested and detained
pending deportation."

